# "IT" Hit's the 80's on 8!



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Have you been listening to "IT"?

This morning IT moved from the 70's channel to the 80's Channel and "IT" is sounding great!

The 80's on 8 PD Bruce Kelly is doing a GREAT job takinig us through every single hit from the 80's on "IT" 

It is every song that hit the charts from 1935 to today! It started around July 1st and has moved though the 40's 50's 60's and 70's already and no is in the 80's. It will move to the 90's on Monday.

No other radio could play every hit song released in the order they were released! It is only on XM!


----------

